# DAC not working



## Wicked50 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey guys. I am having some issues with my Zalman USB DAC. First off i have a 2012 Nexus 7 with CM 10.1 20130817 (Android 4.2.2) downloaded from http://mehrvarz.github.io/nexus-7-usbrom/ . I installed it over cm-10.1.0-grouper. Timur's USBhost Kernel version is 3.1.10-g25ab3af. Flashed with CW. 

Before i decided to use this kernel and ROM i was on 4.3 rooted. When i plugged in the OTG cable and the Zalman DAC, sound was coming out of the DAC PERFECTLY. I decided to change to Timur's/CM rom and kernel because i really loved all the features it has for an Android car radio. But after I flashed CM 10.1 now the DAC won't work. It shows up in the USB Host in settings as USB Audio 12Mbit/s 0c:45:17cf, but NO sound comes out of the DAC. I have never been able to get it to work on this current flash. I am noticing it says NO under the USB information on Powering slave devices. It does say USB host mode active, External power available, Battery Host mode charging. When I hit play in Apollo sometimes sound comes out of the Nexus speaker, and sometimes no sound comes out and the tablet freezes and reboots by itself. Im stumped.

Am i missing something??? Anyone have any ideas???

I do have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and i just plugged the OTG with the DAC connected into it and it plays just fine.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Here:

http://mehrvarz.github.io/nexus-7-usbrom/

Check for DAC compatibility. I think Timur's rom doesn't support yours, but I could be wrong though...


----------



## Wicked50 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. This sucks, my model number is NOT in the support devices list. I really thought it would work because it worked when i was on 4.3 with zero issues, but now that i revert back to 4.2.2 with CM 10.1 it wont work. This just ruined my weekend. I spent hours customizing the tablet and now i have to go back to 4.3. Its to bad because i really loved all the features with this ROM. I still dont understand why it wont work.

I have a real car pc in my car now, with 5.1 surround sound..... yes i have a center speaker. I really loved the surround sound, and not many DAC have the capability for 5.1. Only reason i was switching out the carpc is i am sick of all the little problems i have with it. Plus i use maybe 10% of the features. I was using the Zalman ZMRSSC USB DAC to connect to the 2 amps i have, and it sounded great. Oh well i guess its back to the starting board again.

Still can't understand why it wouldn't work going down one version of Android. IDK......

If anyone have any other ideas, please let me know. Also if anyone knows of an USB DAC that has 3 headphone jacks out, versus the single out that 99% of DAC's have, please let me know. I need one that will work with Timur's ROM please. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Wicked50 (Feb 27, 2014)

What would happen if you were to install Timurs USB Host Kernel that is for 4.2, on 4.3??? Would it even install? If it would, would it fix my problem?

My DAC works fine off 4.3 STOCK Android release. If the Kernel does install would it possibly work with my DAC then? I could be totally wrong even thinking this. I know what Kernels do, i just don't know a ton about them just yet.

I want Timur's tweaks so i can use my existing DAC and Nexus 7 as my car radio. I need this Kernel so my Nexus will charge while being plugged in with the OTG. Also love the volume buttons at the bottom of the screen.

Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks for all your time, much appreciated!!!


----------

